
Send Me to Heaven rejected from app store - ohwp
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/smartphone-game-may-destroy-your-smartphone-6C10853059
======
gojomo
Rugged sporting balls that include such sensors (including cameras) seem
likely in the next few years. "Here's the winning goal/basket/run/touchdown...
_from the perspective of the ball_."

They'll use wifi or Bluetooth LE to report stats and imagery to your phone.

------
ohwp
Ofcourse this app is very funny, but also very inspirational. Using your phone
for sports. Who would have thought :)

------
wink
This was done back in 2009, based on an idea on a barcamp/hackday at my old
company: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/accelerated-
browser/id322848585...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/accelerated-
browser/id322848585?mt=8)

------
jkbr
A similar app that made it to the app store in 2009:
[http://iphonehangtime.com/](http://iphonehangtime.com/)

